# shakes to gain weight



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

ok people, simple fact is i dont eat enough, i find it hard to eat regular meals and im not gaining.. i started the gym a year ago weighing 75kg and today i am still 75kg, no gain and no loss. my body has changed for the better and i have more muscle but ive hit a brick wall. so, is it a good idea to incorporate 2 or 3 high callorie shakes to help me along or not?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Whey, full fat milk, oats and peanut butter blend it up and get it drank. 2 or 3 of them a day on top of what you are eating now you should grow a bit.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Use them but not to the detrement of solid foods.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

1 pint of skim milk

40g oats

2 scoops protein

1 banana


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I say this every time but I've got nothing to do with bulk powders:

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-goal/increase-mass/complete-mass-gainer.html

Pint whole milk

2 table spoons EVOO

1000cals, 50g protein, 90g carbs


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> I say this every time but I've got nothing to do with bulk powders:
> 
> http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-goal/increase-mass/complete-mass-gainer.html
> 
> ...


 

thanks again everyone


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Are you after certain shake combos that taste good, or don't you know how to make one your self?


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

yes i do know, i was just asking if shakes are an ok replacement when more callories are needed through out the day.

although and combo suggestions are welcome


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

rb79 said:


> yes i do know, i was just asking if shakes are an ok replacement when more callories are needed through out the day.
> 
> although and combo suggestions are welcome


I get 200g of protein just from shakes per day, protein is protein


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

rb79 said:


> yes i do know, i was just asking if shakes are an ok replacement when more callories are needed through out the day.
> 
> although and combo suggestions are welcome


Supplements are just that - a supplement to your diet.

If you find it difficult eating the required solid foods; by all means have a shake or two


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Add extra virgin olive to every meal as well as shakes


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Try to get your intake from solid foods. Then supplement after that.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Try to get your intake from solid foods. Then supplement after that.


i do try but i simply cant eat that much solid food.. i just dont want it and struggle to get it down.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

ok whats going on...

start of last week i was 76kg, as this thread suggests im struggling to gain weight so ive added 2 shakes per day to get some extra cals in, i have also eaten as much as i possably can per day. yesterday for example i had 4 wheatabix, 2 wholmeal toast with PB and a shake, then 4 egg + chicken omlete for dinner then chicken breast with rice for tea with a pint of whole milk, then another shake before bed. yet today i weigh 74kg ?


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

rb79 said:


> ok whats going on...
> 
> start of last week i was 76kg, as this thread suggests im struggling to gain weight so ive added 2 shakes per day to get some extra cals in, i have also eaten as much as i possably can per day. yesterday for example i had 4 wheatabix, 2 wholmeal toast with PB and a shake, then 4 egg + chicken omlete for dinner then chicken breast with rice for tea with a pint of whole milk, then another shake before bed. yet today i weigh 74kg ?


I have the same problem, I struggle to eat enough food too. I weigh 76kg and I never go above that only below. I'm considering buying a bulk powder to assist.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

rb79 said:


> ok whats going on...
> 
> start of last week i was 76kg, as this thread suggests im struggling to gain weight so ive added 2 shakes per day to get some extra cals in, i have also eaten as much as i possably can per day. yesterday for example i had 4 wheatabix, 2 wholmeal toast with PB and a shake, then 4 egg + chicken omlete for dinner then chicken breast with rice for tea with a pint of whole milk, then another shake before bed. yet today i weigh 74kg ?


you aint going to gain much weight in one week. give it a month at least


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

its a looooooooooong road.

download james collier muscle menu for £3 from amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=muscle+menu


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I have 2 shakes most days

60g WPC 80

50-100g fine oats

500ml semi skimmed milk (depending)

sometimes 50g carb mix (half dex ,half malto) shoot me


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

rb79 said:


> ok whats going on...
> 
> start of last week i was 76kg, as this thread suggests im struggling to gain weight so ive added 2 shakes per day to get some extra cals in, i have also eaten as much as i possably can per day. yesterday for example i had 4 wheatabix, 2 wholmeal toast with PB and a shake, then 4 egg + chicken omlete for dinner then chicken breast with rice for tea with a pint of whole milk, then another shake before bed. yet today i weigh 74kg ?


You can't really go much by what you've eaten in a day or how much you've gained/lost in a week. Besides which, you've only provided a vague summary of what your actual intake is. Get a spreadsheet going and track your daily calories and macros (fat, carbs and protein).


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Good way to get extra cals, food should remain priority though


----------

